# Mindfactory.de  - oweh



## royimac (8. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe unter anderem dank Eurer Hilfe eine Bestell-Liste bei dem von PCGH empfohlenen Online-Versand "Mindfactory.de" gemacht. Und wollte gerade bestellen... Da fällt mir auf: Die ohnehin diskret schwankenden Tagespreise ändern sich hier halbstündlich und das Signifikant!!!!

Allein der CPU i7 4790K von 306€ auf 370? ähm.. what?, Sapphires Vapor-X 290 von 307 auf 338€? Ok dacht ich, dann muss es ja bei HoH oder anderen Konkurrenten ebenfalls teurer sein. Aber weit gefehlt.

Bei HoH.de bleiben die Preise für die Komponenten stabil und günsig... geht es Euch auch so???

Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. Januar 2015)

Normal bei Mindfactory, da muss man schon etwas aufpassen. Die haben wohl einen etwas eigenwilligen Preisalgorithmus. 

Aber willst du nicht lieber nen Thread in der Kaufberatung aufmachen? Zumindest das Netzteil solltest du austauschen, das be quiet E10 mit 500W bietet sich da an.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2015)

Einfach etwas warten, die Preise schwanken dort öfters mal so Stark. Die sinken auch wieder.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2015)

Das ist deren System, mit dem sie bisher erfolgreich sind.


----------



## royimac (8. Januar 2015)

JA das Netzteil ist gegen ein E10 ausgetauscht  war noch die alte Liste! 

Klar, dass man mit so einem System erfolgreich ist - aber das ist ja schon fast "verarsche" - also 70€ hoch und runter . . . ts ts

5 € oder sowas, lass ich mir gern eingehen - naja also ich finde jedenfalls nicht, dass man so Online-Händler des Jahres werden sollte.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Januar 2015)

Das ist halt bei MF so. Lustigererweise so wie in deinem Fall 4790k für 370€ und dann 5820k für weniger


----------



## marvinj (8. Januar 2015)

Da hilft nur die Preise im Auge zu behalten und an besonders günstigen Tagen sofort zuschlagen. Ansonsten ist der Shop doch top^^


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Januar 2015)

Der Eurokurs ist im Keller, rechne also nicht damit, dass der i7-4790K demnächst irgendwo noch knapp um 300€ erhältlich sein wird.

MF liegt normalerweise immer zu 5% oder weniger an der Preissuchmaschine dran. Aber kann durchaus sein, dass sie nur zum Aktualisierungszeitpunkt von idealo und geizhals runtergehen. Kennt man ja von den Tankstellen.

Ich hab dort früher immer gekauft und habe bisher keine Preisspielereien feststellen können. Aber ist gut, wenn man vorgewarnt wird.


----------



## Tune_Down (8. Januar 2015)

Als ich meine Grafikkarte bestellen wollte hatte ich das fast genau so. Ist der Preis für ne R9 280X auch ständig hoch und runter gegangen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. Januar 2015)

Ja, war bei meiner GTX 970 auch so. Die schwankte so um die 40, 50 Euro rauf und runter.


----------



## Gamer_07 (9. Januar 2015)

Sie regeln damit einfach die Nachfrage.
Dadurch das MF meist zu den Anbietern gehört, die am günstigsten sind, kaufen auch dementsprechend viele Leute dort die Produkte.
Resultiert darin, dass bei Leerung der Lagerstände, die Preise wieder steigen.


----------

